# Recommended books for the library?



## twoeagles (Nov 14, 2006)

One thing I have been hoping to see here is some exchanges on books
and reference materials recommended by the group. There are some pricey
items out there, and I can't afford to plow money into books that don't offer
value, or are at least good reading material. So, here are some from my
small shelf that I really like and can recommend to anyone who loves WW2
aircraft and related hardware and stories of aerial exploits. I would love to know what
everyone else recommends, and maybe a review or two...

British Aircraft Armament, Vol 2, RAF Guns and Gunsights, 1994,
by R. wallace Clarke; Japanese Aircraft Equipment, 1940-45, 2004, by
Robert C. Mikesh; Retsoring Museum Aircraft, 1997, also by Robert Mikesh; The Focke-Wulf 190, A Famous German Fighter, 1965, by Heinz Nowarra; Samurai!, by Saburo Sakai and Martin Caidin, 1957 (love it!); Warpath Across the Pacific, by Lawrence j. Hickey, 1984; 
Attack and Conquer, the 8th Fighter Group in WW2, 1995, by Stanaway and Hickey; Allied Piston Aircraft Engines of WW2, by Graham White, 1995; and the first warbird book I ever bought, back in 1972, and
still very useful: Warplanes of the Third Reich, by William Green.

My two most recent additions come from the Czech republic, REVI Publications, by Martin Ferkl: the Mitsubishi G4M Betty, and the Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah. These are two very impressive soft cover books with terrific graphics that will be important to anyone who wants to model these birds.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 15, 2006)

Still waiting on the arrival of all my books - tmo called today and said they'd be here today...
I'll post up several of the ones I loved later, if my shipment arrives...


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 15, 2006)

My fellow Aussies. New Book released by General Peter Cosgrove. Did Price check on it $32 per copy from Book World. Ideal Christmas Present buying my copy next week


----------



## Erich (Nov 15, 2006)

2 Eagles maybe you need to be more specific ? I have a library that runs into thousands of pieces

are you looking for unit histories, overall generalized book on particular a/c ? by the way Heinz N book on the Fw 190 needs a toss into the fireplace, I have the book as well, find a copy of Peter Rodeikes Fw 190/Ta 152. W.Greens big book has taken a backseat and sits lonely in the dust.

JG 300, volume 1 is typical of one of the expensive books at $ 85.00 dollars but this is to be expected of thouroughly researched book with profiles/text and photos. Books of any quality just are not 9.95 US anymore. Most of the English Osprey titles are crap and not worth the monies paid, I have too many of them on my shelves, Napoleonics is another thing but the a/c titles........yowser, no thanks !

so what are you lookin for ?

Erich ~ the compassionate


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2006)

The author of "Warpath Across the Pacific" (best group history ever written) has volume two available. "Revenge of the Red Raiders". This is about the 22nd BG.

Fantastic book! I bought it a few months ago and highly recommend it.

World War II Air Wars - International Research and Publishing


----------



## timshatz (Nov 15, 2006)

"Winged Victory" by Victor Yeats
"Things they Carried" by Tim O'Brien
"Fire in the Sky: The Air War in the South Pacific" by Eric Bergund
"Piece of Cake" by Derek Robinson (Also it's successor, "A good clean fight")
"Goodbye Darkness" by William Manchester
"With the Old Breed" by E. B. Sledge
"The Last Enemy" by Richard Hillary


It's a start. Some are fiction, some are non-fiction. All are good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 15, 2006)

timshatz said:


> "Winged Victory" by Victor Yeats
> "Things they Carried" by Tim O'Brien
> "Fire in the Sky: The Air War in the South Pacific" by Eric Bergund
> "Piece of Cake" by Derek Robinson (Also it's successor, "A good clean fight")
> ...


 A companion of a Piece of Cake is the trilogy of the 105 weasel guys out of Thailand during Viet nam by Tom Wilson named :
Termite Hill
Luckys Bridge 
Tango Uniform 
and this is also an entertaining read
Terror In the Starboard Seat by a 418 sqn intruder navigator Dave Macintyre

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2006)

Out of all my books, I have to recommend to anyone who hasnt read it yet:

Flyboys, by James Bradley.....

It will give u new insight into the horrors and personalities on both sides of the Pacific Theatre...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> One thing I have been hoping to see here is some exchanges on books
> and reference materials recommended by the group. There are some pricey
> items out there, and I can't afford to plow money into books that don't offer
> value, or are at least good reading material. So, here are some from my
> ...



With all the Japanese books you have labeled twoeagles then I would try this book.

Japanese Naval Aces and Fighter Units in WWII by Ikuhiko Hata and Yasuho Izawa. Translated by Don Cyril Gorham

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks all - exactly the kind of exchange I was hoping for. Making up my 
holiday list. Erich - being told Heinz Nowarra's book on Fw190 is crap and being given a good title to replace it is what I need to know. Thanks!

So, what does the forum think about Key Publication's Spitfire - the History?


----------



## timshatz (Nov 16, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> A companion of a Piece of Cake is the trilogy of the 105 weasel guys out of Thailand during Viet nam by Tom Wilson named :
> Termite Hill
> Luckys Bridge
> Tango Uniform
> ...




I'll give them a whirl PB, can always use more good books.

Thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)

Here are books in my Library that I recommend. Most of my Library is still at my mothers house and I only have about 50 books here right now to go through and recommend from:

Not all are Aviation though:

Janes Battleships of the 20th Century by Bernard Ireland

Vietnam Combat from the Cockpit by Robert Dorr

Janes War at Sea 1897 to 1997 by Bernard Ireland

The Vietnam Experience Combat Photagrapher 

Luftwaffe Codes, Markings, Units 1939-1945 by Barry C. Rosch

Matthew Brady's Illustraded History of the Civil War by Benson L. Lawson

Janes Fighting Ships of WW2 (1945 Edition)

3rd Reich Cloth Ensignia by Brian L. Davis and Ian Westwall

The Illustrated History of the 3rd Reich by John Bradley

Luftwaffe Secret Projects Fighters 1939 to 1945 by Walter Schick and Ingor Meyer

Luftwaffe Secret Projects Ground Attack and Special Purpose Aircraft by Walter Schick and Ingor Meyer

The Worlds Great Battleships by Robert Johnson

KG 200 The Luftwaffes Most Secret Unit by Geoffrey Thomas and Barry Ketley

Das Grosse Flugzeugtypenbuch by Wilfred Kopenhagen and Dr. Rolf Neustaedt

Luftwaffe over America The Secret Plans to Bomb the US in WW2 by Manfred Griehl

Messerschmitt Me-109 Vol.1 and 2 by Anis Elbied, Andre Jouineau, Dominique Breffort

The American Heritage Picture History of WW2 by C.L. Sulzberger

Die Grossen Luftschlachten des Zweiten Weltkriegs by (can find who wrote it)

War At Sea 1939-1945 by John Hamilton

War in the Air by Stephen Coonts

3rd Reich Militaria by Robin Lumsden

Sea Eagles The Messerschmitt Bf-109T by F. L. Marshall

Kreigstagebuch des OKW

Janes World Aircraft Identification Book

Bravo Two Zero by Andy McNab

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Chris!

I have two other very fine books that I can recommend, but you Luftwaffe
experts will need to tell me if they indeed warrant prominence on the shelf:

JG 300 Wilde Sau Vol. 1 from Eagle Editions, and Willi Reshke's JG300/301.


----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2006)

stalingrad, berlin the downfall both by anthony beevor are great reads
also with the old breed by e b sledge
fighting 109 uwe fiest, falklands the air war are both very informative.
there was a big debate in the uk about bravo two zero it has been accused of being total fiction apart from the route they took not sure myself though !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> Thanks Chris!
> 
> I have two other very fine books that I can recommend, but you Luftwaffe
> experts will need to tell me if they indeed warrant prominence on the shelf:
> ...



Erich can probably tell you about those books. He is pretty much the Wilde Sau expert.


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2006)

well Les has the first volume of JG 300. And yes if you are intersted in the night defense that the unit provided in their Bf 109G's and Fw 190A's and then off to defending the Reich by day ............ yes get it. Besides it is the only book(s) on Jg 300 that will probably be published of note. there were two volumes done in German as photo books, forget them. Will Reschkes book is more of a personal bio than anything but he does cover indepth of his unit JG 302 flying the Bf 109G-6 and then later his time in JG 301 flying 109's, Fw 190A-8's and finally the mysterious Ta 152H-1. Will is a super guy and I am in contact with him right now even through another European research contact. Again the only book of note on the two units. Kagero did a Polish/English book on JG 301 but it is quite inadequate, the profiles are not correct and some of the operations listed are very brief.
JG 301 brings a bit of an itch in me as I had a cousin serve in 5./JG 301, KIA on 26 November 44, so I remain critical of what has been written about this Geschwader which has been very loose-ended

May I suggest waiting for the two volumes on JG 4 translated by friend Neil Page, written by Eric Mombeek, who will probably publish privately. I have the two German language and they are excellent, again on a very little known Geschwader.

Schiffer publications has had the German language books on JG 27, 53, and portions of JG 3 already done in English. Again expensive but worth it.

Don Caldwells efforts on JG 26 are also worthy of note.

Robert Forsyth, Classic Publications, UK : JV 44

Martin Pegg, Classic Publications, UK : Hs 129

Classic Publications, UK : Me 262, 4 volumes, the last two cover operations

well there are some Luftwaffe titles for you guys.

8th AF English author-historian Roger Freeman's works are usually excellent, his Mighty 8th and airfields of the 8th AF cannot be beat. then of course you have the plethoria of 8th AF fighter unit histories as well as bomb group histories at your fingertips

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mkloby (Nov 18, 2006)

Eagle Day: BoB - Richard Collier (great account of various sqaudrons on both sides of conflict)
A Secret History of the IRA - Ed Maloney
Fleet of WWII - Richard Worth
Blitzkrieg - Len Deighton (excellent account of Nazi party rise and the sacking of France)


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 18, 2006)

An interesting read to understand the mindset is available online

Mein Kampf


----------



## Tony Williams (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, since you mentioned an armament book as one of your favourites I can't resist pointing to THIS ONE 8) 







Tony Williams: Military gun and ammunition website and discussion forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## d_bader (Nov 19, 2006)

I agree with Der adler, Luftwaffe secret projects are class. All 3 books give information about crazy German designs that could have been put in service during the war. To find out if you are interested go to luft46.com


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2006)

eagles of the third riech is also very good deals more with personalities than aircraft but gives good details of order of battle and the sheds light on some infighting and backstabbing that didnt help the luftwaffe


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2006)

If you're into P-40's or interested in the DAF, I highly recommend "Desert Warriors" by Russell Brown. Here is a review.
Desert Warriors: Australian P-40 Pilots at War in the Middle East and North Africa, 1941-1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pasoleati (Dec 6, 2006)

Twoeagles, do buy Key´s "Spitfire-The History". This is very closely a model of how aircraft monoghraps should be done.


----------



## Erich (Dec 6, 2006)

anyone interested in the Night Fighter war ?


----------



## bomber (Dec 7, 2006)

Erich said:


> anyone interested in the Night Fighter war ?



I am... and I'm also interested in your avatar.. do you have a larger version I could use on a virtual plane ?

However as for the book..

'Under the Wire' - William Ash.

A very good read in which you don't know whether to laugh or cry.

regards

Simon


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2006)

Erich said:


> anyone interested in the Night Fighter war ?



I would be interesting in night fighter war also Erich, Christmas is around the corner and I can always use more reading material.

Currently reading these two books.

The Sting of the Luftwaffe by John Vasco and Fw-190 in North Africa by Andrew Arthy and Morten Jessen

Thanks Micdrow


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 7, 2006)

Night fighter war? Absolutely! Read a book 30 years ago by Len Deighton - 
a novel really, about night fighters...Anyway, I snagged a set of A. Galland's
books published by Doug Champlin, and both signed by the General, and have
started reading "A Pilot's Life". Galland's always been a bigger than life for me.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay - just received "Revenge of the Red Raiders", volume 2 of the
"Eagles over the Pacific", and I can't put it down. Tremendous book!
I tried to locate the JV44 book as recommended by Erich, but the one copy
I found was listed at somewhat over $1,000!!! That must be some collectible
book!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2006)

Some of the books in my collection consist of the following.

1. JG 26 Vol 1 and Vol 2 by Donald Caldwell
2. Sea Eagles The Messerschmitt Bf 109 T by Francis L Marshall
3. First two volumes of JG 3 by Prien
4. First and last volume of JG 53 by Prien
5. Jagdgeschwader 301/302 by Willi Reschke
6. Volume 1 of Jagdgeschwader 300 by Jean-Yves Lorant and Richard Goyat
7. Zerstorer Me 110 and its units in 1940 by John J Vasco and Peter Cornwell
8. On special missions Luft Research and Experimental Squadron 1923-45 by J Richard Smith, Eddie J Creek and Peter Petrick
9. Luftwaffe in North Africa Campaign by Werner Held and Ernst Obermaier
10. KG 200 by George J Thomas
11. Major Hans Assi Hahn by Jerry Crandall
12. Luftwaffe Fighter Bomber over Britain by Chris Goss
13. Fw-190 in North Africa by Andrew Arthy and Morten Jessen
14. The sting of the Luftwaffe by John Vasco
15. Camouflage and Markings of the Aeronautica Nazionale Republic by Ferdinando D Amico and Gabriele Valentini
16. Spitfire the History
17. Mighty Eighty War Diary Roger Freeman
18. Figher Units and Pilots of the 8th airforce by Kent D Miller
19. The Battle of Britain Then and Now by Winston G Ramsey
20. Japanese Naval Aces and Figher Units in WWII by Ikuhiko Hata and Yasuho Izawa
21. The Siege of Rabaul by Henry Sakaida
22. Japanese Aircraft of the Pacific War by Rene J Francillion


The ranking order is just so its easier to figure out each book. I have lots more but the ones above are the ones I use the most it seems.

Micdrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 4, 2007)

What do you all think of the book Messerschmitt Bf 109 Recognition Manual, written by Marco Fernandez-Sommerau? Accurate? Reasonably thorough? Need one of you 109 'sperts to weigh in here. It sits on my
shelf, bought thinking I would use it to help me model the 109 more accurately
(still haven't gotten around to starting one)...


----------



## timshatz (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not sure who recommended it but I bought the "Bloody Shambles" series over the Christmas holidays and am reading it. Very good so far. Excellent detail. 

Whomever posted it (lost track of the post), kudos to you. Great call.


----------



## Erich (Jan 4, 2007)

yes you guys need to pick up some book on the night fighter war/RAF bomber command and at least with the RAF there is plenty to choose from, as the nachtjagd seems to hit the low end.

one I will mention that will be out in spring ? of 2007 is Theo Boiten's "Nachtjagd War Diaries", volume 1 covering the defence of the Reich vs the RAF. volume 2 is years down the road covering the Nachtjagd and it's ops on the Ost front.
the volume 1 will be huge covering as many of the Luftwaffes pilots, crews as possible with at least 5 kills maybe less, personal stories and many photos. Theo has submitted the manuscript for publication to Red Kite from the UK at 2006 years end so am quite looking forward to this massive work .........

E ~


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks, Erich, for the heads up on the Nachtjagd War Diaries, will be looking for it then in the spring(?).

Tim - I also picked up the 3 volumes of Bloody Shambles over the holiday, but have only browsed the photo's so far. Happy you hear you are liking it, gives me some confidence I didn't mis-spend my $$$.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 6, 2007)

Christopher Shores does a great job on Bloody Shambles - he also has 2nd Tactical Air Force history out.


----------



## brickhistory (Jan 13, 2007)

Beaufighters in the Night: The 417th Night Fighter Squadron USAAF, published by Pen and Sword Books.

It's a different look at the Beaufighter through the eyes of US air and ground crews. Also covers their P-61 ops on the last two days of the war and their post-war experiences.


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 4, 2007)

Erich said:


> one I will mention that will be out in spring ? of 2007 is Theo Boiten's "Nachtjagd War Diaries", volume 1 covering the defence of the Reich vs the RAF.



..not due out until spring 2008  unfortunately.....I translated over 70 pages of first person accounts for this 500 page work so its a bit disappointing to see the publisher sitting on it for so long ..and then wanting to bring it out in two volumes ...same thing with the JG 300 books ..finished working on these (and handed them over) over two years ago ...

if you're doing a book seriously think about publishing it yourself..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd also like to highly recommend JV44 Gallands Circus by Robert Forsyth. WOW what a book  ! I have put it down for a few days now, otherwise I'd had read it from end to end. This is one of those books where you should unplug the phone, lock the door etc to read. Is JG 300 Wilde Sau Vol. 1 
by Jean-Yves Lorant and Richard Goyat anything to go by? How does Jagdgeschwader 301/302 "wilde Sau": In Defense Of The Reich With The Bf 109, Fw 190 And Ta 152 by Willi Reschke and Green Hearts First in Combat with the Dora 9 by Axel Urbanke compare to Forsyth's JV44, would they make a good library over the JG 300, 301, 302 and JV44? I know that the Urbanke book is about the JG 54 and the Dora-9, but is it a good book?


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 4, 2007)

..is the Pope catholic?....all the Eagle Editions books are good quality productions ....however the company's cash flow situation means that their production schedule is hit and miss...still waiting for Vol II of JG 300 two years after finishing the translation...surely you've read Rowan's review of Vol 1, Jan..? _(..'some of the best accounts of aerial combat ever written..')_

Review of JG 300 Vol 1 by Rowan Bayliss at amorama.co.uk

Reschke's book isn't as detailed as the JG300 books - in fact its downright inaccurate in places - nor does it have anything like the superlative photo coverage (he compiled it while living behind the wall in East Germany)


----------



## Erich (Apr 4, 2007)

hmmmmm interesting as I received word from one of the co-authors that it would be late spring this year. oh well what the heck. Reschkes book is small scale and was actually to be written on a private note as his bio but he extended it with the notes he had. It could be broadened out from what I hear with the additional info he has been able to log.

as to EE yes it takes time. Their Dora Green hearts took years and I mean years to develop and publish. In any case yes buy them. Once these book are completed-JG 300, Eagles books and a couple others J is probably going to hang it all up and contain himslef with art prints and rest

Neil is right though self-publish, you have personal control in all aspects


----------



## plan_D (Apr 8, 2007)

The Ninth Air Force in World War II - by Kenn C. Rust. 

2 Group RAF (A Complete History 1936 - 1945) - Michael J.F Bowyer

2nd Tactical Air Force Vol. I, II, III. - Chris Shores. 

Are probably the three most important books for any extensive info on the tactical role of the air force in Europe, World War II. The 2 Group book can set you back .. a lot of money, as I've seen the hard-back (which I have) selling for over £100 ($190).


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2007)

Would you fellas recommend this book for the Ta-152? 

Title Focke-Wulf Ta 152
Author Dietmar Hermann
Publisher Schiffer


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just found a copy of JV44 The Galland Circus on ebay with the starting bid at $19.95!
eBay.co.uk: JV44 - The Galland Circus - Classic Publications (item 160104656874 end time 16-Apr-07 00:34:12 BST)


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2007)

Just a question on the Caldwell JG 26 book. I have a hardback which is apparently Vol. 1 and a softback that is complete but I find discrepancies. Are there two different books?

I have found most of the books by Dr. Alfred Price to be a good read.

The Hardest Day
Sky Battles
The Luftwaffe Data Book
Classic Warplanes: Messerschmitt Bf 109
Focke Wulf 190 At War
(This was an interesting book as it looked at some of the behind the scenes action, such as transfer flights, Allied performance tests, "Airthief" operation, Jabo tactics, etc.)


----------



## Erich (Apr 9, 2007)

Lucky the D.H TA 152n book is the only thing out on the bird besides the OOP Monogram title on the bird. Monogram was due out earlier last year for a huge book on the TA 152 but where is it ?

get volume 2 of JG 300 translated by Falkeeins and it is a must.

JG 4 by Mombeek when it is finally published as well .........

both Dora volumes by EE also when published


----------



## Tony Williams (Apr 9, 2007)

plan_D said:


> The Ninth Air Force in World War II - by Kenn C. Rust.
> 
> 2 Group RAF (A Complete History 1936 - 1945) - Michael J.F Bowyer
> 
> ...



If that's what interests you, then you *must *get "Air Power at the Battlefront" by Ian Gooderson. This is a scholarly work which critically examines exactly how effective the Allied fighter-bombers were in Europe, comparing claims with the results of Operational Research and so on. If you only read one book on WW2 tactical air power, it should be this one.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll get it as soon as. The Ninth Air Force by Kenn Rust seems full of painful over-claiming by the U.S pilots; as it was written in the 1960s it seems to fit the time. All the sources are American and there's no actual information from the German side - when it goes on about how 80 Bf 109s jumping 20 P-47s and there being 17 kills for no loss for the Americans ...I find it hard to believe.


----------



## Erich (Apr 10, 2007)

better yet it would be right to choose the independent 9th AF unit histories that are coming along through the publishing circuit. the 368th fg just released theirs and it looks fantastic from the previews, also the Pioneer Mustang group the 354th fg is coming out from author Steve Blake as the unit was formed in my own state of Oregon you know I am looking forward to that ......


----------



## plan_D (Apr 11, 2007)

My book has the 354th FG with 701 aerial kills; they moved to Ansbach (R-45) on April 30th, 1945 - which is where Adler was stationed.


----------



## Erich (Apr 11, 2007)

plan that is correct at wars end. the 9th AF unit was the top scoring fighter group of all US AF's during the war aerially. There are still a couple of guys living in Oregon/Washington that I know. One of the jet killers lives in Florida but in an assisted living quarters. K. Gross is up in Washington and is a super guy. Just released his own personal bio in book form this past year off of his personal web-site


----------



## amrit (Apr 11, 2007)

If you're interested in RAF/RCAF/RAAF/IAF etc contribution in SE Asia Burma, I could list the small collection that I have.


----------



## brickhistory (Apr 14, 2007)

amrit,

I'd be interested.

I've read 'Silently into the Midst of Things" about 177 Sq and Beaufighters over Burma (I think that's the name). What are some of yours?

I know a gent who flew RAAF Vultees, but I can never convince him to let me write a story or get him to.


----------



## amrit (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi brickhistory,

Thanks for your interest. Which squadron was he in – I know the 5 RAAF squadrons who flew Vultees changed to Liberators in March 1944. Any chance of a summary of service or pictures?

The books that I have (*and my apologies to everyone else for boring them*):

Wings of the Phoenix – The Official Story of the Air War in Burma (HMSO 1949)

The Forgotten Air Force – The Royal Air Force in the War Against Japan 1941-45 by Henry Probert

The three Shores’ books:

Bloody Shambles: First Comprehensive Account of Air Operations Over South-East Asia, December 1941-April 1942 v. 1

Bloody Shambles: The Complete Account of the Air War in the Far East, from the Defence of Sumatra to the Fall of Burma, 1942 v. 2

Bloody Shambles: Air War for Burma: The Allied Air Forces Fight Back in South-East Asia 1942-1945 v. 3

Buffaloes over Singapore by Brian Cull

Hurricanes over Singapore by Brian Cull

Hurricane in Sumatra by Terence Kelly

By Norman Franks:
Hurricanes Over the Arakan
Spitfires Over the Arakan
Air Battle for Imphal
Frank 'Chota' Carey: The Epic Story of G/C Carey (ordered should be arriving anyday)

Beaufighters over Burma – No 27 Squadron 1942-45 by David Innes

Silently into the Midst of Things – 177 Squadron 1943-45 by A S Brown

Hurricanes Over Burma by Sq/L M C Bush (with The Memoirs of W/Cmd Bunny Stone

Mohawks over Burma by Gerry Beauchamp

Wings of the Dawning – The Battle for the Indian Ocean 1939-45 by Arthur Banks

History of the Indian Air Force 1933-45 (Official history of the Indian Armed Forces in the Second World War, 1939-45) by S. C Gupta (published by The Combined Inter-Services Historical Section India and Pakistan)

THE EAGLE STRIKES : The Royal Indian Air Force 1932-1950 by Sqn Ldr R T S Chhina (published by the Centre for Armed Forces Historical Research, United Services Institute of India)

Wings Over Burma (67 Squadron) by J H Thomas

The Woodpecker Story - 136 squadron V K Jacobs

The Bamboo Workshop – The History of the RAF Repair Salvage Units India/Burma 1941/46 by R S Sansome

A Flying Tigers Diary – by Charles Bond

Out of the Blue- A Pilot with the Chindits by Terence O’Brien

Unsung Heroes of the Royal Air Force – The Far eastern Prisoners of War by Les Pam Stubbs

Pamphlet No. 1 – Airfields - Engineer in Chief, India (1944 edition) (probably the nerdiest item that I’ve got!! A 3 inch thick manual on airfield construction in the Far East)

And I’m awaiting delivery of the following three books:

Burma Liberators. RCAF In SEAC by John R.W. Gwynne-Timothy (2 volumes)

Flying Camels -History of No.45 Squadron RAF by C G Jefford

Flat Out - The Story of 30 Squadron by John F Hamlin

I’d quite like to get the new book on the RAF Regiment in South East Asia at some point too. And I’ve not included the few books on the actual aircraft or on the Japanese forces (only a handful).


----------



## amrit (Apr 14, 2007)

A couple of other books that I really enjoyed, and I think are worth having in any library are:

Luftwaffe Test Pilot - Flying captured Allied Aircraft of World war 2 by Hans-Werner Lerche

War Prizes - an illustrated survey of German, Italian Japanese aircraft brought to Allied countries during and after the Second World War by Phil Butler (there's another companion book with even more pictures which I don't have)


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 15, 2007)

I have quite a few aircraft-related books. I'll name a few of my favorites.

Airwar, Jabolonski (2 volumes)

Warplanes of the Third Reich, Green

Flyboys, Bradley (very disturbing, have to read it to understand the Japanese mindset in WWII)

Masters of the Air, Miller

Thunderbolt! Johnson

Samurai (not written by) Sakai

The Little Giants, Y'Blood (signed by the author for my Dad, a CVE veteran)

The Last Stand Of the Tin Can Sailors, Hornfischer

The last two are U.S. Navy-related. My dad served on a CVE and was present at the Battle Off Samar 

(The Battle Off Samar - Main Menu)

and more......


tom


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 16, 2007)

this is a huge volume published in France by Avions Bateaux EDITIONS LELA PRESSE, Histoire de l'Aviation et de la Marine Militaire.

Over 400 pages devoted to the 'carrier-borne Samurai' 500+ photos artworks - extensive English language photo captions..







and another one of my favourites ..a superb photo history of the 244 Sentai


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I have just ordered Gunther Rall's "My Logbook" from
www.twentyninesix.com; I am basically a pushover for books signed
by the pilots/authors. Has anyone already seen this book and can
comment?


----------



## twoeagles (May 30, 2007)

Am now finishing up Gunther Rall's "My Logbook" and highly recommend it.
Although it is a translation and is no doubt edited to read smoothly in 
English, the book is like sitting with Gunther as he tells you how it all
played out for him. Very very readable. Most interesting for me is learning
just how a 27 year old pilot on the losing side of the war goes on to help
rebuild the Luftwaffe, a part of history that has been missing from my
rather narrow 1939-1945 library. Gunther also has no trouble 'setting the
record straight' if he disagrees with other pilots' recollections, even Hartmann's. Worth adding to your library.


----------



## drgondog (Jun 2, 2007)

My dominant area of interest is ETO which I believe was the center stage for Airpower - with a tip of the hat to Naval Air in the Pacific in the largest Theatre of Operations -ever.

Most of the books I recommend are well researched Fact Based doumentaries. They all make mistakes - god knows I sure did.

So, warts and all
1. Roger Freemans 8th AF tomes - a pioneer in 8th AF
2. Ken Rusts 9th Air Force
3. Kent Miller's Fighter Units and Pilots of 8th AF
4. The Mighty Eighth Combat Chronology - Andrews and Adams
5. Anything by Prein or Caldwell
6. USAF Study 85/USAAF 8th AF VCB/Frank Olynyk's Stars and Bars
7. Fire in the Sky (for airwar in Pacific)
8. Escort to Berlin by Ethell and Price - (model for my book)
9. Aces High by Shores and ? 

Bios and stories
1. Mission w/LeMay -Cantor and LeMay
2. First of the Many by McCrary
3. Aces at War by Hammel
4. Adolph Galland - the Authorized Biography
5. Samurai by Sakai
6. Gunther Rall - Memoirs by Rall
7. Fighter Pilot of the Eighth by Fortier
8. First and the Last (Galland again) by Tolliver and Constable
9. Fighter Aces of the Luftwaffe - Tolliver and Constable again
10. I could Never Be So Lucky Again - by Doolittel 


Fabric/Causes of WWII - the politics
1. The Gathering Storm by Churchill - read this FIRST
2. Inside the Third Reich and Rise and Fall - by Speer
3. Forged in Fire/The Great Captains - DeWitt Coop

"There I was.." or "this is the way it was" (more bios)
1. Samurai by Sakai
2. Thunderbolt by Johnson
3. I Flew for the Fuhrer by Knocke
4. Stuka Pilot by Rudel
5. The Big Show by Closterman
6. The look of Eagles by John Godfrey
7. Interrogator by Scharff
8. Ploesti by Dugan and Stewart

and because it is about Airborne Infantry
1. Those Devils in Baggy Pants by Ross Carter - it led me astray

Nothing in there by USN or USMC as they are illiterate...but audio books out soon!!


----------



## Juha (Jun 3, 2007)

My interests are varied and widely spread but here is my list

Dean: America’s Hundred-Thousand. (On US WWII fighters)
Ray Wagner: American Combat Planes. New Revised Edition
Rene J Francillion: Japanese Aircraft of the Pacific War 
Yefin Gordon’s et al’s Trilogy of Soviet Combat Aircraft
Elke C. Weal et al: Combat Aircraft of World War Two. Not faultless but anyway handy
Eric Brown: Wings of the Luftwaffe
Francis K. Mason: The British Bomber since 1914
Victor Bingham: Whirlwind
Arthur Hogben: Designed to Kill. Bomb Disposal from World War I to the Falklands. 
MacBean and Hogben; Bombs Gone. The development and use of British air-dropped weapons from 1912 to the present day
R Wallace Clarke: British Aircraft Armament Vols 1 – 2
Williams Gustin: Flying Guns WWII

Christopher Shores: Duel for the Sky
Williamson Murray: Luftwaffe (The book on the subject)
C G Jefford: R.A.F. Squadrons
Norman Franks: RAF Fighter Command 1936 - 1968
Ray Sturtivant: British Naval Aviation

Bartlomiej Belcarz et al: Fighters over France and the Low Countries
Winston G. Ramsey (ed.) Battle of Britain Mk V
Alfred Price: The Hardest Day
Kenneth Wakefield: Luftwaffe Encore
Martin Middlebrook and Chris Everitt: The Bomber Command War Diaries
Martin Streetly: Confound and Destroy
W R Chorley: RAF Bomber Command Losses Vols 1 – 8
Christina J.M. Goulter: A Forgotten Offensive
Ross McNeill: RAF Coastal Command Losses Vol 1
Alfred Price: Spitfire Mark V Aces 1941-45
John Manrho and Ron Pütz: Bodenplatte
Gebhard Aders: History of the German Night Fighter Force 1917 - 1945
Roger Freeman's 8th AF Trilogy
VIII Fighter Command at War “Long Reach”
“Down to Earth” Strafing Aces of the Eight Air Force
“Twelve to One” V Fighter Command Aces of the Pacific
Ethell and Price: Escort to Berlin 
Merle Olmsted: The 357th over Europe
Ulf Balke: Der Luftkrieg in Europa. Vols 1 – 2. (Unit history of KG 2)
Prien et al books, all that I have are excellent
Donald Caldwell: JG 26 and JG 26 War Diary Vols 1 - 2 
Jean-Yves Lorant and Richard Goyat: Jagdgeschwader 300 Volume 1
Michael J.F Bowyer: 2 Group RAF (A Complete History 1936 - 1945) 

Playfair et al: The Mediterranean and Middle East. Vols 1 – 6. UK official histories, handle land, sea and air operations
Christopher Shores et al: Malta: The Hurricane Years Malta: The Spitfire Year
Andrew Arthy and Morten Jessen: Fw-190 in North Africa
Maurice G. Lihou: Out of the Italian Night

John B. Lundstrom The First Team and The First Team and the Guadalcanal Campaign
Christopher Shores: Bloody Shambles Vol. I II
Hata and Izawa : Japanese Naval Aces and Figher Units in WWII
Osamu Tagaya: Mitsubishi Type 1 Rikko “Betty” units of WW2
Lex McAulay: Battle of the Bismarck Sea
Lex McAulay: Into the Dragon’s Jaws
Belote Belote: Titans of the Seas

Kalevi Keskinen Kari Stenman: Ilmavoitot/Aerial Victories Vols 1 2
Christopher Shores et al: Aces High Vols 1 - 2
Frank Olynyk: Stars and Bars

Helmut Lipfert: Kapteeni Lipfertin sotapäiväkirja/Das Tagebuch des Hauptmann Lipfert IMHO the best memoirs of a fighter pilot
Johnnie Johnson: Wing Leader
Illu Juutilainen: Punalentäjien kiusana / in English Double Knight or something like that 
Johannes Kaufmann: Sotilaslentäjänä 1935 – 1945 / Meine Flugberichte 1935 - 1945
Harald Penrose: Adventure with Fate

and the following excellent books but only in Finnish
Heimo Lampi – Yrjö Turkka: Viimeiset syöksykierteet
Joppe Karhunen: Ritarilentue taistelee
Jukka Raunio: Lentäjän näkökulma II IV
Jaakko Hyvönen: Kohtalokkaat Lennot 1939 - 1944
Tuomo Soiri: Iskulaivue


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2007)

Has anyone read NO HIGHER HONOR, THE USS YORKTOWN AT THE BATTLE OF MIDWAY by Jeff Nesmith? What's your opinion?


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2007)

EE's JG 300 volume 2 due out anytime soon, as well as Jerry's volume 1 of the Fw 190Dora series. After volume 2 is released and I think his Eagles-pilots book............watch out a neat surprise............nothing more said right now but...............nah I am not saying anything though I would like to  

E ~ the merciful


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2007)

Volume 1 still available? Sounds good Erich.


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2007)

yes, at : eagle-editions.com

and most probably elsewhere if you search


----------



## Soren (Jun 6, 2007)

Looking forward to the long awaited book on the Ta-152...


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2007)

Soren I am not sure what all the problems are with Motorbooks and the publishing of the Ta 152 book. wish they would crank it up cause it is going to get lost in the shuffle of the neat books coming out late spring through summer 07

hurry the heck up Motorbooks.


----------



## Soren (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm really curious as to what problems they're having as-well, its been a long wait now. Perhaps there's some funding problems ? Wouldn't be a first..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2007)

Something to look forward to read during dark, wet, cold and windy winter nights, eh?


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2007)

well there will be many Luftwaffe titles in the near future. Monogram is just plain slow, always has been and probably always will ........... I do not understand either, wish this Ta 152H job would get on the market as I am really curious if anything is new within


----------



## Soren (Jun 6, 2007)

Erich said:


> I do not understand either, wish this Ta 152H job would get on the market as I am really curious if anything is new within



Haven't you had a sneak preview yet ?


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2007)

nope, I wish. my understanding it is going to be very technical. As to operations I am not all sure, but what this book does not cover something else will which I will not post about .......well not quite yet


----------



## peter benn (Jun 18, 2007)

"One Man's Window," Dennis Barnham, 1956 h/c or later paperback. Try ABE Books, actually. Of special interest to visual artists/Spitfire buffs/pre-Beat Zen cultural historians.


----------



## v2 (Aug 18, 2010)

"Battle of Britain" - Patrick Bishop
Battle of Britain - Patrick Bishop - 9781849162241


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 11, 2010)

Most of my books are in boxes, but here are a few I recommend that I have not seen posted yet.

JG54: A Photographic History of the Green Hearts (by Held, Trautloft, and Bob).

Luftwaffe War Diaries (by Cajus Bekker)

Black Cross/Red Star vol 1, 2, 3 (by Christer Bergstrom)


----------



## weareborg (Oct 18, 2010)

Currently re-reading 'D-Day - The battle for Normandy' by Anthony Beevor. One of the best books I have read. Very detailed in the accounts of what happened. Also one of my other favourites in my collection if 'A Bridge Too Far' by Cornelius Ryan. I have read this book loads of time. It's one of those that I keep gonig back to time and time again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have to say that the JV44 book I have by Forsyth was quite a good read...


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 24, 2010)

Beevor's book on D-Day is excellent, as are Stalingrad, Berlin and The Spanish Civil War

A few more I can recommend, some aviation, some naval, some military;

Reich Intruders by Martin Bowman - a history of 2 Group RAF during WW2

Dreadnought and Castles of Steel by Robert K. Massie - on the Edwardian naval arms race and the Great War at Sea, respectively

Firts Blitz by Neil Hanson - on the German bombing campaign against London in 1917-18

Engage the Enemy More Closely by Corelli Barnett - excellent overall history of the RN in WW2

The Price of Glory by Alistair Horne - brilliant short account of the Battle of Verdun

The Sea Warriors by Richard Woodman - history of RN frigates and other small vessels in the Napoleonic Wars and War of 1812

The Last Citadel by Noah Andre Trudeau - very detailed account of the operations culminating in the capture of Petersburg, VA, June 1864-April 1865

The White War by Mark Thompson - on the Italian Front in WW1

The Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors by James D. Hornfischer - on the Battle of Samar

Pyrrhic Victory by Robert A. Doughty - operational and strategic account of the French Army in WW1

Culloden by James Prebble - short account of the last land battle on British soil

Caen; Anvil of Victory by Alexander McKee - very detailed and harrowing account of British and Commonwealth involvement in the Caen campaign from D-Day to Falaise

Cambrai 1917 by Bryn Hammond - account of the first large-scale use of tanks

Battle Cry of |Freedom by James B. McPherson - world-standard account of the American Civil War

I picked up Dresden by Frederick Taylor today, only two chapters in but it is promising to be brilliant. UK members, it's 3 quid in Tesco at the moment, well worth picking up


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 25, 2010)

Good list BT. 
Here's a few of my own. These are all on the French-Indochina War. 

Street Without Joy by Bernard Fall. Overall account of the French in Indochina. 

Hell in a Very Small Place by Bernard Fall. Discusses the battle of Dien Bien Phu. 

The Last Valley by Martin Windrow. Modern history of the war, Dien Bien Phu, and what happened after.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2010)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Good list BT.
> Here's a few of my own. These are all on the French-Indochina War.
> 
> Street Without Joy by Bernard Fall. Overall account of the French in Indochina.
> ...



I read "The Last Valley" and was amazed...both by the heroism and stupidity. Excellent choice!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 27, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> I read "The Last Valley" and was amazed...both by the heroism and stupidity. Excellent choice!



Yeah Capt. Vick. I loved that book. That's one thing that got me about reading this and Fall's books. While the French soldiers on the ground were superb (especially all the paratroop battalions), the general high command were fighting a war that failed to adapt to. Like the whole set-piece battle idea that ended up backfiring on them. That had good generrals like de Tassingy, but for the most part they just failed to adapt, period. 
It kind of reminds me of our own experience in Vietnam with Westmoreland, though I do believe we did a better job in fighting the Communists then the French did. Anyone please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Another good book is "A Savage War of Peace" by Alistair Horne. It goes into a lot of detail about the French War in Algeria, which was actually far worse for France than Indochina.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if these are any good?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't have either of those two, but I have the one about testbed aircraft and it was jam packed with info, almost too much! the other non-Russian/Soviet books in the series are very good. I have like 5 or 6 of those.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got a couple of Yefrim Gordon's books covering the MiG 21 family, and they're very good - well illustrated, and lots of info neatly laid out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cheers lads! Appreciated as always! Those two are quite tempting...

How about them Aerofax books then?


----------



## stona (Jan 8, 2013)

"Stopped at Stalingrad-the Luftwaffe and Hiltler's defeat in the east 1942-1943" by Joel Hayward.

Read this one book and save reading several others. I know,I read the others before this one 

Steve


----------



## DougW60 (Jan 21, 2013)

To comment on the Fw190: A Famous German Fighter (Nowarra) and Warplanes of the Third Reich (Green) - As a general rule, technical books such as these and written in the 60s and 70s lacked a lot of information that only come to light later, especially after 1990. They were good for their time but we now know the info was not as accurate as we hoped as they relied heavily on sources available in the west.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I've got a couple of Yefrim Gordon's books covering the MiG 21 family, and they're very good - well illustrated, and lots of info neatly laid out.



I agree, Yefrm is excellent!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2013)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Yeah Capt. Vick. I loved that book. That's one thing that got me about reading this and Fall's books. While the French soldiers on the ground were superb (especially all the paratroop battalions), the general high command were fighting a war that failed to adapt to. Like the whole set-piece battle idea that ended up backfiring on them. That had good generrals like de Tassingy, but for the most part they just failed to adapt, period.
> It kind of reminds me of our own experience in Vietnam with Westmoreland, though I do believe we did a better job in fighting the Communists then the French did. Anyone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Another good book is "A Savage War of Peace" by Alistair Horne. It goes into a lot of detail about the French War in Algeria, which was actually far worse for France than Indochina.



Thanks for the suggestion. Got "A Savage War of Peace" for Christmas!


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2013)

"Two Years in a Gulag: The True Wartime Story of a Polish Peasant Exiled to Siberia" 

At the onset of the Second World War, Frank Pleszak's father MikoAaj, aged nineteen, was forcibly removed from his family in Poland by the Russian secret police and exiled to the harshest of the Siberian labour camps, the dreaded Soviet gulags of Kolyma. MikoAaj spoke very little about it. Only very occasionally would his painful memories allow him to tell Frank and his siblings a little snippet of information. After his father's death, Frank became intrigued and began researching MikoAaj's early life. As he discovered more and more, he became amazed and shocked at the ordeals his father had endured. When Germany invaded Russia, MikoAaj was freed from Kolyma but still had many trials yet to face. MikoAaj survived gulags, torture, and the war, but was never allowed to return home. Frank has followed his father's footsteps on a journey of 40,000 kilometres, through places most of us have never heard of, a journey through despair, fear, hope and disappointment, and in these pages he recounts everything he discovered along the way. This true story occurred during a largely unknown and poorly documented period of modern history that has been denied by successive Russian Governments and largely ignored by western governments and media. Two Years in a Gulag provides a valuable insight into not only MikoAaj's story but the story of a whole Polish nation.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/144560177X/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------



## andy2012 (May 22, 2013)

A good one I just read was A Higher Call by Adam Makos about Franz Stigler, who served with Galland in JV 44.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 11, 2013)

two books...both by Joey Maddox. he and his father started the 357th FG museum in Ida, LA where one of the 357th pilots came from....Fletcher Adams. his first book is about him called Bleeding Sky. his second book is a compliation of stories and pictures from 357th pilots and ground crew called The Great Rat Race. both are available on amazon in hard print or a $3.00 download. well worth it. 3/4 of the way through the rat race...have yet to read Bleeding Sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thought that I'd read up on the Westland Whirlwind heavy fighter, lovely aircraft btw, wonder what they could have done with two Merlins...
Anyhoo, which book to buy...!?

Westland's Enigmatic Fighter by Niall Corduroy, 288 pages or.....
Westland Whirlwind Fighter by Victor F. Bingham and 160 pages....

Have to admit that I kinda lean towards the one by Niall Corduroy...

Suggestions??


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2013)

Both.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Both?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2013)

Solves the problem of which one to get, doesn't it?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

True old boy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Now, which one to wish for Xmas or Birthday? 

Forgotten Sacrifice: The Arctic Convoys of World War II by Michael G. Walling...

...or:

Arctic Convoys 1941-1945 by Richard Woodman....

....or are there others out there, about the convoys?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking for a good book in English on French Aircraft of WWII. I have seen the squadron signal books but looking for more.

Thanks Paul


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

Paul,

The best I have yet found have been the 2 book series published by Histoire Collections by Breffort and Jouineau, each being 81 pages long. There are a lot of photos and color profiles and has brief blurbs on several one off designs.











If there is a specific aircraft you would like to review before buying let me know and I can scan and email.

David


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 9, 2014)

That IS a good set of books.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 9, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Paul,
> 
> The best I have yet found have been the 2 book series published by Histoire Collections by Breffort and Jouineau, each being 81 pages long. There are a lot of photos and color profiles and has brief blurbs on several one off designs.
> 
> ...



Thanks David, 

I am not looking for anything specific. Just want a general asset to add to my library for reference

Thanks again for the feed back.

All the best
Paul


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2014)

These three.....
To sum them in one simple word....._wow!_


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2014)

I've got books to get rid of............. but the postage cost makes them to expensive to post!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

Anything on unique aircraft or topics?


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2014)

I just wanted to post a book to the States about a year ago, 1" thick, 50 friggin bucks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy <bleep>!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 15, 2014)

I came across an old book last year "Singapore" written by Masanobu Tsuji in 1952.
I knew he was responsible for the Nomonhan Incident as a Kanto-gun (Kwantung Army) General Staff but he was also in Singapore when IJA attacked there. It has a lot of stories of his own experience there but, interesting to me, he was always impressed with British war philosophy when he had interviews with the British POWs.

One day, he asked an officer "Why did you and your troops surrender so easily?"
The officer answered with smile "We had no way but surrender because your troops always attacked us from the directions we did not expect."
Tsuji "I understand but I don't think you are happy to be captured."
The British officer answered with resolution "We might be defeated 99 times but it's OK because we will win the 100th."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2014)

I wish more Japanese books would be translated into English. Based on the issues I have with the English language myself, the hope of me learning Japanese is not realistic.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree with you, David. I have anyway scanned this book so that I can translate in the future 

Tsuji says "When I brought my camera into the POW camp, a lot of British soldiers gathered around me. I asked one of them why. He answered 'My family might find your photos in newspaper. They will know I am alive' "


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Battle Of The Atlantic by Andrew Williams or The Battle of the Atlantic by Donald Macintyre, I kinda lean towards the one by Andrew Williams as it has 336 pages vs Macintyre's 208, or is more, better ones out there?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Are these two worth buying?


----------



## steve51 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky13,
I can recommend "Day Fighters". It's a good day by day record of the campaign over Germany. Lots of things like loss and claims by Gruppe for most engagements, maps and some photos. A good quick reference source.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2014)

How good is this book? Just wondering after reading this review.... 






Since my rule is "de proximo tuo, aut bene aut nihil", I hate writing negative reviews. This is particularly true in a case like this, where the Authors have been - and still are - so fundamental in my erudition. I felt nevertheless obliged to write this unpleasant review, after reading so many laudatory ones which apparently ignore what could (and should) have been better done to easily write the true "definitive" book that every aviation enthusiast waits for.

The major faults of this work are that it does not take into account all the known combats of the campaign, that it ignores many useful details and that it is crammed with (chiefly) minor yet annoying errors which spoil an otherwise unique book (nothing so vast and ambitious has been attempted so far). Of course, the Authors could have decided to select only the most significant facts: this would have been reasonable, had they explained the criteria of their choice. On the contrary, the reader can't understand why he doesn't find actions which have been thoroughly described not only in primary sources (that the Authors could have perhaps overlooked) but even in recent books published in English (which seem more accurate in their respective, if sectoral, fields). Being particularly keen on the Italian Regia Aeronautica, I refer to Slongo and Gustavsson's Desert Prelude 1940-41: Early Clashes (2010) and Desert Prelude 2: "Operation Compass" (White Series) (2011), concerning the first 8 months of air war in North Africa, and to Michele Palermo's North Africa Air Battles, November-December, 1941 (2011), concerning Operation Crusader. These important books are not mentioned in the bibliography and seem to have not been consulted, even though the name of Slongo appears among the acknowledged people. Moreover, little use (if any) has been apparently done of No 51 Repair Salvage Unit and 103 Maintenance Unit diaries, which could have otherwise much helped in discovering the true fate of many Commonwealth aircraft actually shot down in combat but not listed as such in their respective Squadron Operation Record Books.

The following is meant to be a by no means complete list of errata, but only an exemplification of what I found missing or wrong, when randomly comparing the narrative of this book with a primary source as Air Historical Branch, Air Ministry, "R.A.F. Narrative (First Draft), The Middle East Campaigns, Volume I, Operations in Libya and the Western Desert, September 1939 to June 1941", and with said "Desert Prelude" and "North Africa Air Battles".

Page 11, "Royal Air Force Middle East [] fielded just 29 squadrons equipped with around 300 aircraft". I scratch my head, since in the aforementioned AHB's official narrative (page 177, Annex) I read: "In July [1940] the total strength of the operational aircraft under his [Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Middle East, Air Marshal Longmore] command, excluding units of the South African Air Force in Kenya, was approximately as follows: Fighters [], 160; Army Co-operation [], 45; Medium Bombers [], 260; Heavy or Transport Bombers [], 35; Flying Boats [], 10; [TOTAL], 510".

Page 17, the Breda 65 was not "armed with four 12.7 mm", but with two 12.7 mm plus two 7.7 mm.

Page 24, 12 June 1940, "a direct hit on the elderly cruiser San Giorgio. The vessel caught fire". Even the AHB's Narrative had been more cautious about that hit: "A large ship believed to be the old cruiser San Giorgio was set on fire" (p. 35). In fact the ship survived the 4.52-5.02 hr attack unscathed, as every history of the famous cruiser explains.

Page 28, 21 June 1940, no mention of the action of Balbo in person, which, much in future Rommel's style, jumped down his personal SM.79, ordered to attack the Morris armoured car which was menacing the airstrip, captured it, climbed on the turret to address his soldiers and brought back to Tobruk in his plane the PoW's he had just made (Slongo, page 45).

Page 29, 25-27 June 1940. Four lines for three days of operations. Unless he owns Desert Prelude (I, pp. 50-51), the reader misses: the action by four CR.32s in the Amseat area and the British bombing of Tobruk on the 25th; the loss of one of the two SM.82s supplying Cufra, and the leaflets dropping mission by a SM.79 on the 26th; the SM.79s action in Sollum area, the Ba.65s attack in the Sidi Omar area, and the bombing on Sidi Barrani and Buq-Buq by 20 SM.79s on the 27th.

Page 39, 25 July 1940 (and p. 41, 1 August 1940), it was not Gladiator N5783 to be lost, but Gladiators N5768 and L9046 (see Gustavsson and Slongo's Gladiator vs CR.42 Falco 1940-41: 47 (Duel), page 48.).

Pag. 40, 28 July 1940, "in the absence of any RAF claims for such an aircraft [Ro.37bis], it is assumed that this too fell to ground fire". No: Lysander L4719 reported the destruction on the ground of two aircraft and the machine-gunning of the crew (Desert Prelude, I, 88.).

Page 76, 13 november 1940, Wikipedia would have sufficed to ascertain that the Italian raid on Alexandria hit the destroyer Decoy (sent to Malta for repairs which lasted until 1 February 1941).

Page 82, at the start of December 1940 "202 Group [] provided a total of 48 fighters and 116 bombers". Unconvincing. According to the "Order of Battle Egypt/Libya - November 30th, 1940 [actually 8 December]", in AHB's Narrative (Appendix VI), No. 202 Group had: 36 Hurricanes in establishment plus 10 in reserve; 24 Gladiators I.E. plus 8 I.R.; 48 Blenheims I.E. plus 24 I.R.; 20 Lysanders I.E. plus 8 I.R.; 6 Gauntlets I.E.. H.Q. RAF M.E. had: 16 Wellingtons I.E. plus 4 I.R.; 8 Bombays I.E. plus 2 I.R.. No 274 Squadron had 16 Hurricanes I.E. plus 4 I.R.. No. 201 Group had 6 Sunderlands I.E. plus 0 I.R.; 3 Wellingtons I.E. plus 1 I.R.. Total is 76 fighters I.E. plus 22 I.R. and 75 two-engine bombers I.E. plus 31 I.R. According to AHB, Appendix XIX, serviceable in the M.E. (Mediterranean excluded) on 1st December were: 35 Hurricanes, 36 Gladiators, 41 Blenheims, 33 Wellingtons, 27 Lysanders, 9 Bombays, 8 Valentias, 5 Gauntlets.

Page 95, 14 December 1940, a missed occasion to emend an old error. Contrary to what has been often written (allegedly 50 CR.42s), the carnage of the Blenheims was in fact caused by only 11 biplanes: in Desert Prelude (II, 59-60) the reader even finds how many rounds each fighter fired.

Page 129, "During the period from 1 January-15 March, actual deliveries of aircraft to Egypt and Sudan had been as follows: [] Hurricanes 0". Zero? According to AHB's Narrative, p. 186, "During January the air situation improved with the arrival in Egypt of 23 Blenheims, 50 Hurricanes and 3 Wellingtons", "Fifty Hurricanes had arrived in January, bringing the total arrivals to 137" (p. 187), "The position at the end of March was in fact none too promising from the Middle East point of view. Only 19 Hurricanes had arrived since the end of January" (p. 189). According to Playfair, "Arrivals of Reinforcement Aircraft in the Middle East (including those for Malta) by all Routes", The Mediterranean and Middle East Volume II, HMSO, 1956, Appendix 7, p. 361, the figures for the Hurricanes had been 44 in January, 30 in February, 13 in March (all of them via Takoradi).

Page 284, 1 November 1941, the action fought between 174 Sq. RST (recce) and No 18 and 107 Sqn. is missing. It is significant that a single SM.79, escorting a freighter and a torpedo boat, hindered the bombing by 6 Blenheims, saved both ships and, acting as a heavy fighter, damaged at least two bombers (see Palermo's book, page 25).

Page 301, 11 November 1941, the second attack was carried out by No 12 (not 21) SAAF Sqn., the "Bf 109s" were in fact one G.50 of 360 Sq., whose pilot (ten. Caracciolo Carafa) slightly damaged 3 Marylands firing all 600 rounds and was hit in the propeller hub by return fire (Palermo, 51).

Page 307, 15 November 1941, missing are: 5 damaged Blenheims of No 113 Sqn., one Ju.88 force landed in the desert and later recovered, all Ju.88s admitted damaged by fighters (Palermo, 57).

Page 315, 20 November 1941, the some 18 Italian and German Stukas were escorted by 19 (forgotten) G.50s of 155 Gr. (T.Col. Bianchi) as close cover; ten. Galfetti even claimed hits on a fighter at which he fired 150 rounds (Palermo, 75,79).

Page 319, 21 November 1941, 3 Mc.200s of 373 Sq. met some Wellingtons, and cap. Radini claimed one probable (Palermo, 85).

Page 376, 9 December 1941, the attack by 4 MC.202s of 17° Gruppo against 6 Marylands of No 12 SAAF Sqn. is missing. The Italians fired 800 rounds and two Marylands were admittedly slightly damaged (Palermo, 229).

Chapter 12 is another part of the book full of gaps. Not only many British night raids on Italian-held Libyan cities are not listed (see, just as one example, the first week of December 1941), but no description of the results is given. On the contrary, it would have sufficed to look at the War Diary of Italian Supreme HQ (a monumental, 18-tome edition published since 1986 by the Historical Branch of Italian Army) to easily find recorded every air attack, with (if any) AA claims, description of ships, aircraft and buildings destroyed or damaged, and the number of victims and casualties (civilians and military, Italians and Libyans).

Page 506, 23 December 1941, "Blenheim claimed shot down into the sea 30 miles off [Tripoli]. No aircraft of this type was reported lost in this area by the RAF". Really? According to a certain Shores (Malta: The Hurricane Years 1940-41 - Hardcover series (7101), p. 354) it was Maryland BS766 of No 69 Sqn, which crash-landed without survivors: "The observer's log book was recovered from the wreck and this indicated that the Maryland had been intercepted and damaged by fighters".


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2014)

I hope the narrative concerning the Luftwaffe and Commonwealth air forces have no such errors and omissions.

All in all, this book is very useful (and I recommend the buy), but for general reference only. If you are looking for a trustworthy text that describes the campaigns in detail and leaves no stone unturned (hard task in a rocky desert!), you risk to be as disappointed as I was.

Nevertheless, I will buy for sure the second volume: A History of the Mediterranean Air War, 1940-1945 Volume 2: North African Desert, February 1942 - March 1943.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2014)

The 4 I can comment on:[

_Page 11, "Royal Air Force Middle East [] fielded just 29 squadrons equipped with around 300 aircraft". I scratch my head, since in the aforementioned AHB's official narrative (page 177, Annex) I read: "In July [1940] the total strength of the operational aircraft under his [Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Middle East, Air Marshal Longmore] command, excluding units of the South African Air Force in Kenya, was approximately as follows: Fighters [], 160; Army Co-operation [], 45; Medium Bombers [], 260; Heavy or Transport Bombers [], 35; Flying Boats [], 10; [TOTAL], 510"._ IIRC not all of the aircraft under his commend were RAFME squadrons.

_Page 17, the Breda 65 was not "armed with four 12.7 mm", but with two 12.7 mm plus two 7.7 mm._ I have read the field modifications were made to replace the 2 7.7s with 12.7s.


_ Page 76, 13 november 1940, Wikipedia would have sufficed to ascertain that the Italian raid on Alexandria hit the destroyer Decoy (sent to Malta for repairs which lasted until 1 February 1941)._ Wikipedia? Seriously???????

_Page 506, 23 December 1941, "Blenheim claimed shot down into the sea 30 miles off [Tripoli]. No aircraft of this type was reported lost in this area by the RAF". Really? According to a certain Shores (Malta: The Hurricane Years 1940-41 - Hardcover series (7101), p. 354) it was Maryland BS766 of No 69 Sqn, which crash-landed without survivors: "The observer's log book was recovered from the wreck and this indicated that the Maryland had been intercepted and damaged by fighters". _ A Blenheim and Maryland are 2 different aircraft and certainly not the same so Shore is correct.


----------



## Totalize (Apr 10, 2014)

I have heard that some of the Osprey books are a bunch of crap and that it really depends on the author of the book.

Can anyone familiar with these books or authors comment whether they would be good buys?

I am looking at:

P-40 warhawk aces of the CBI by Carl Molesworth
P-40 Warhawk aces of the Pacific by the same author
Japanese Army Airforce Aces 1937-1945 Henry Sakaida


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 10, 2014)

> I have heard that some of the Osprey books are a bunch of crap and that it really depends on the author of the book.



Actually, on the whole, most of them are pretty good. The latter part of your sentence applies, I think. Some of the authors are thorough reserchers and some not so thorough. "A bunch of crap" is a little harsh. The series provides good line drawings and profiles, good and often rare photographs and largely good text at a very reasonable price. Yes, some error creeps into some of the research, but that shouldn't be the sole reason for disregarding the series as a whole. I have a reprint of _Japanese Army Air Force Aces_, but I cannot verify whether it is well or poorly researched as I have nothing to compare it with, but at first glance it is an excellent account. I don't have the P-40 ones you list, but I have _Tomahawk and Kittyhawk Aces of the RAF and Commonwealth _by Andrew Thomas and it is thoroughly researched, a real good one.

Lucky, Macintyre's _Battle of the Atlantic_ is quite old and has been around for a long time. I have a well thumbed paperback copy. It's okay, but I suspect there are better ones that take advantage of more recent research. Can't comment on the other one you list.

Being quite topical, I'm reading Max Hastings' first Great War book, _Catastrophe; Europe goes to war 1914_. Typical of Hastings, he is an excellent character assessor and has introduced a number of previously unconsidered elements into the pre-history of the Great War worth contemplating.


----------



## Totalize (Apr 16, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Actually, on the whole, most of them are pretty good. The latter part of your sentence applies, I think. Some of the authors are thorough reserchers and some not so thorough. "A bunch of crap" is a little harsh. The series provides good line drawings and profiles, good and often rare photographs and largely good text at a very reasonable price. Yes, some error creeps into some of the research, but that shouldn't be the sole reason for disregarding the series as a whole. I have a reprint of _Japanese Army Air Force Aces_, but I cannot verify whether it is well or poorly researched as I have nothing to compare it with, but at first glance it is an excellent account. I don't have the P-40 ones you list, but I have _Tomahawk and Kittyhawk Aces of the RAF and Commonwealth _by Andrew Thomas and it is thoroughly researched, a real good one.
> 
> Lucky, Macintyre's _Battle of the Atlantic_ is quite old and has been around for a long time. I have a well thumbed paperback copy. It's okay, but I suspect there are better ones that take advantage of more recent research. Can't comment on the other one you list.
> 
> Being quite topical, I'm reading Max Hastings' first Great War book, _Catastrophe; Europe goes to war 1914_. Typical of Hastings, he is an excellent character assessor and has introduced a number of previously unconsidered elements into the pre-history of the Great War worth contemplating.




Thanks Nuuumannn,

The Osprey books I mentioned are very reasonably priced. Good to know your in favour of the Japanese Army Airforce Aces book as this one is of particular interest to me as I am presently building a Ki-61 in 1/32 scale.

David.


----------



## Warbirds News (May 9, 2014)

twoeagles said:


> One thing I have been hoping to see here is some exchanges on books
> and reference materials recommended by the group. There are some pricey
> items out there, and I can't afford to plow money into books that don't offer
> value, or are at least good reading material. So, here are some from my
> ...



I posted this few minutes ago,truly a great book!

Roughman Red – A Fighter Pilot In the English Channel is an excerpt from Doug Keeney's "Lost in the Pacific" -

Enjoy.

An excerpt from the book Lost in the Pacific by L. Douglas Keeney


----------



## Dago Wop (Jul 1, 2014)

I came across this review concerning Michele Palermo's book "Eagles over Gazala".

Stone Stone: Book Review

Did anybody read the book? Is it worth buying?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2014)

I have not, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2014)

Is this one worth getting?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2014)

Imma say yes...










Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers Geo, just snapped a copy up there....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like a future investment, eh?


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 28, 2014)

Thats a cool f*kker lentakone there  Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe next one...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2016)

Are these any good?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd love to see this one in Swettish, Swenglish....whatever!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)

Wouldn't it be easier to pick up Russian....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to pick up Russian....



I'd probably speak fluent Russian, before its printed in English....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2016)

But after a few pints, Jan speaks fluent Russian, Hindi, and Swahilli !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2016)

Has anyone tried these books....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2016)

One can only hope, that these will be published in the Queens English....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## alex33 (Aug 10, 2016)

does anyone have a recommendation for a good BF-109 book? Like a general Bf-109 "lexikon" style book. The only book about here that i have is the Messerschmitt Bf 109 F, G, and K Series: An Illustrated Study by Jochen Prien which still has outdated stuff in it like that the G-10 was a "chimera" and was rebuilt from older airframes which is as far as i remember not true. Any help would be appreciated!
Cheers


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2016)

While waiting for stuff to dry and cruising the interwebs, I came across this book on a subject I'd never heard about.




​A quick look on Wiki and it seems that this group was similar to the SeaBees in the Pacific, maybe a little more so...

Royal Air Force Commandos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Sounds interesting


----------



## jayastout (Oct 22, 2016)

New book, VANISHED HERO, just released on Elwyn Righetti, late-war ace and "King of the Strafers."


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone know, if these are any good?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes these are very good. There are many pictures, drawings and diagrams for many details. The main problem for you may be the books are in Russian.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm sure that I'll understand the photos.... 
Thanks my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)

So no problemo then.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2017)

Any questions and I can just post the text here....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)

BTW... all pictures there have both the Russian and English captions.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2017)

Interesting book there Jayastout and nice scores Jan


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2017)

I really need to catch up on reading but ordered these two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2017)

Didn't Gallagher also author the "Meatballs and dead birds" book? If so then I would definitely be interested in that 5th airforce book. Do tell.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 9, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Didn't Gallagher also author the "Meatballs and dead birds" book? If so then I would definitely be interested in that 5th airforce book. Do tell.



Whoops, some where I crossed threads but yes Gallagher did Meatballs and dead birds book which I have. I just ordered those two yesterday. Avenging Angels suppose to arrive tomorrow but not sure about the 5th as its not shipped yet but will let you know more Jim when it gets here. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2017)

Sweet! Thanks amigo!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 9, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sweet! Thanks amigo!



No problem


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2017)

Jim, book came yesterday and I have to say I like it better than Meatballs and dead birds which in itself is a great book. The paper quality is better and the pictures are sharper and very detailed. The book is hard cover. There are lots of pictures I have never seen before and a few I want to do more research on. This book shows some airplanes but also living aspects on different islands in the Pacific and an idea on how primitive some areas are. I am very happy with the book and can't wait to digger deeper into it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2017)

I added it to the list. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Jim, book came yesterday and I have to say I like it better than Meatballs and dead birds which in itself is a great book. The paper quality is better and the pictures are sharper and very detailed. The book is hard cover. There are lots of pictures I have never seen before and a few I want to do more research on.



Yes, the paperback copy of "Meatballs" suffers a little from poor paper quality and slightly grainy photo reproduction. I have a hard cover copy of the book and in that version both of those issues are nonexistent. So if it really bothers you, try and find a first edition, hard cover in the used book market. Also the hard cover has an eye catching camouflaged cover. Money well spent if you ask me, especially seeing that you can sell the newer one and recoup the purchase cost...or keep both like I did.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yes, the paperback copy of "Meatballs" suffers a little from poor paper quality and slightly grainy photo reproduction. I have a hard cover copy of the book and in that version both of those issues are nonexistent. So if it really bothers you, try and find a first edition, hard cover in the used book market. Also the hard cover has an eye catching camouflaged cover. Money well spent if you ask me, especially seeing that you can sell the newer one and recoup the purchase cost...or keep both like I did.



Thanks Jim, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I added it to the list. Thanks!



Good thing I didn't pull the trigger on that book! While I was looking for a book on the Westland Whirlwind I happened to notice this:


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2017)

LOL yeah I have got a few duplicates here as well, glad you found it.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim,

Not sure what to expect but this one is suppose to be released in October this year that's on my wish list.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh boy! 280 pages of goodness! Can't wait. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2017)

Interesting book. I was unaware there were any Japanese anti-submarine aircraft. How very Ju 88 that aircraft looks on the cover. I know this was dealt with in another thread and had completely forgotten about it


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh boy! 280 pages of goodness! Can't wait. Thanks for the heads up!



No problem Jim, couple more to be released this year. I probably should start a separate thread for this but these two are for June this year.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2017)

Definitely getting that 215 book!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok, questions:
Jim - Snakes in the Cockpit???? Is this by Samuel Jackson???? 
Paul - I saw the Do-215 book last night on the website for my "drug dealer", is it one of the Luftwaffe Classics books? I also noticed one on the V-2 which has not been released yet but is by the same publisher.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok, questions:
> Jim - Snakes in the Cockpit???? Is this by Samuel Jackson????
> Paul - I saw the Do-215 book last night on the website for my "drug dealer", is it one of the Luftwaffe Classics books? I also noticed one on the V-2 which has not been released yet but is by the same publisher.



Good question David, I would assume it is but can not confirm. All I know is what I found here on Amazon.

Amazon product
_View: https://www.amazon.com/Dornier-215-Luftwaffe-Operators-1938-1945/dp/1906537526/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1484935292&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=luftwaffe+classics+Do+215_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2017)

It looks like it is, awesome and what a great subject!

THANKS!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> It looks like it is, awesome and what a great subject!
> 
> THANKS!



No problem David, also look below in the thread it recommends the V1 book you talked about


----------



## Lefa (Apr 5, 2017)

I read two pretty interesting books.
Enemy In the Dark: The Story of a Night-Fighter Pilot . Amazon product
_View: https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Dark-Story-Night-Fighter-Fortunes/dp/1841450324_

Luftwaffe Fighter Ace: From the Eastern Front to the Defense of the Homeland Amazon product
_View: https://www.amazon.com/Luftwaffe-Fighter-Ace-Homeland-Stackpole/dp/0811735931_


I recommend!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2017)

Top one looks really interesting, thanks Lefa


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2017)

Any good??

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 27, 2017)

I have volume 1 and 3 but not volume two. Volume one does have some profiles and pictures of some 13's if that's what you are looking for . Don't remember on how accurate the books are but they do have nice clear pictures. Some point I will have to find vol 2 just to complete the collection. Volume three also has some profiles and a few 13's as well just flipping through the pages. Looking for something in particular Jan?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2017)

Any '13' will do!! 
Well, trying to find that Fw 190 again, a '13' with striped cowling, someone here found one, I can't remember if she had a black/red or black/white stripes....


----------



## Micdrow (May 27, 2017)

I don't see any13's in the black and white stripping the books I have. Of the Fw-190's I see are Major Helnz Bar Red 13 and Olbt Rudiger Von Kirchmayr Yellow 13. Only black and white noses I see are for numbers 3 and 6. I can dig deeper tomorrow as have a bunch of stuff to do today.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 28, 2017)

Jan, I am adding the 13 stuff on the fw-190 for the two 13's to your 13 web page

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2017)

Does any one own this book. Looking to see if it has info on the Yak 9b or bomber version of the Yak. Contemplating about getting the book

Thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## sandokan (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello guys.
For all of you interested on books about the italian torpedo/bomber S79 "Sparviero"(sparrowhawk) I would suggest this new series published , very detailed in drawings, images, study and research. Also a volume on the SVA has been published. A really amazing series with unseen info and tech data.

cheers
Tiberio

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2017)

Interesting. I've always liked the looks of the S.79

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jun 22, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Interesting. I've always liked the looks of the S.79


I have almost all published about the S79 but when found this newly series I realized how much there is to tell more in history and tech about that aircraft.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2017)

Tiberio, could you recommend any book for the Savoia Marchetti SM.73?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2017)

They look good but wish they where in English.


----------



## sandokan (Jun 24, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Tiberio, could you recommend any book for the Savoia Marchetti SM.73?



Unfortunately at the moment there is no monographic books about the Sm73. This is one of a main wishes together with SM81 many are asking for. I hope the "Gli archivi ritrovati" publishing authors could find more documents about SIAI MARCHETTI production, as well as seems considering what they said me. They are also good friends of mine and I reputate'm serious reasearcher and historians despite young.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jun 24, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> They look good but wish they where in English.


I know that at least the first two books of the series, the "Capitolo I" and "Capitolo II" are just avbl in english full text. I'm not sure the third one in english txt is already avbl but it is possible within few time. Please ask for directly to authors. They'll replay as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2017)

Can you recommend a book about the SM-55?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2017)

sandokan said:


> I know that at least the first two books of the series, the "Capitolo I" and "Capitolo II" are just avbl in english full text. I'm not sure the third one in english txt is already avbl but it is possible within few time. Please ask for directly to authors. They'll replay as soon as possible.



Very cool, going to have to check that out. Many thanks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2017)

sandokan said:


> Unfortunately at the moment there is no monographic books about the Sm73. This is one of a main wishes together with SM81 many are asking for. I hope the "Gli archivi ritrovati" publishing authors could find more documents about SIAI MARCHETTI production, as well as seems considering what they said me. They are also good friends of mine and I reputate'm serious reasearcher and historians despite young.




Thank you for the answer.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jun 24, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Can you recommend a book about the SM-55?


I know there are many info about Sm55. Not a specifical one but old editions of aviation magazines of the 70-80 I believe quite rare. one of them were Aerofan magazine series from Giorgio Apostolo publishing. It is hard find something new today. Anyway if interested on manuals take a look here: manuali e nomenclatori


----------



## Paolo Miana (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all, I am one of the authors of the SIAI books. First of all I would like to correct my dear friend Sandokan... I am not young anymore.

yokes apart, there is consistent material on the S.73, sooner or later we will publish something about it. For the S.55 there is a LOT of technical informations, but they refer to several different versions of the plane, so we are slowly sorting out and checking all the material available. given the amount of time this activities requires, a s.55 book will not be published very soon.

thanks

Paolo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello Paolo. Thank you for the info. Looking forward to the book about the SM.73 kite. Please , drop a line when it is issued.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jun 24, 2017)

Great news Paolo!!!!
Thank you and best wishes for your hard work you are doing!!


----------



## sandokan (Jul 3, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Thank you for the answer.


Dear Wurger I apologize having forget there is a monographic book about SM81 where into are also some info on SM73. This is Ali D'Italia series, very nice and well complete monograph. Ita/Eng text.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2017)

There is no need to appologize. Again thank you for your time.  

Are there any nice drawings for SM.73 or the Pipistrello you can recommend?


----------



## sandokan (Jul 3, 2017)

Wurger said:


> There is no need to appologize. Again thank you for your time.
> 
> Are there any nice drawings for SM.73 or the Pipistrello?


Oh yes. Into the monograph there are full scale drawings for S81 . Let me look for the book in my library. I replay asap


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2017)

THX.


----------



## sandokan (Jul 3, 2017)

These are two samples pages of the book. The SM81 was a direct derivative from Sm73, perfectly the same airframe in the early military series. The S81 was differing only for military turrets, bomber underbelly windows and internal arrangement due to bomb loading structure. If you take patient I'm going to look for old CMPR notiziario (periodically member magazine) with an article devoted to civil aircraft included the S73. I have to go to my family house to look for. I'm notice you about asap.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2017)

Great !!! THX for posting.


----------



## sandokan (Jul 3, 2017)

My pleasure Wurger. I hope finding something useful.


----------



## sandokan (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm very disappointed not found further info about the S73. 
I'm sorry Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2017)

It's OK. No problemo. Glad to know that the book about the Pipistrello contains these drawings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jul 5, 2017)

Watching better again these drawings I'm thinking to scratchbuild one in 1/32, one day or another. I wonder when!
See you Wurger
Tiberio


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2017)

Same here. But I thought the 1/72 scale would be for my one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jul 5, 2017)

Lucky you Wurger. My eyes now don't "see" 1/72 anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2017)

To be honest my ones aren't good too. But both SM.73 and SM.81 of the 1/72 scale aren't too small though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jul 5, 2017)

In that I agree with you.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2017)

Amen about the eye sight going!

Only 1/72 I could build anymore would be Monograms B-36.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2017)

Always you may give a try to the Revell 1/72 Type VIIc Uboat.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jul 7, 2017)

Those two subjects are good for a nice dio!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2018)

Only clocked it because of the....well, you see for yourself! 

What is it, Galland's memories?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2018)

That is an awesome book!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2018)

I wonder, if he's related to the rather famous Von Rosen family in Sweden?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2018)

Any good?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2018)

What's his books like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2018)

Bowman's books are generally OK overall, but can be a bit repetitive, with stuff from his other books repeated in a 'new' version, depending on the subject.
The Nachtjagd Combat Archive should be good, if hey're anything like their BoB Combat archive and Luftwaffe Crash Archive.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 4, 2018)

Theo Boiten is an x-Lufwaffe night fighter pilot who is still alive and active on the TOCH forum.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Schweik (May 4, 2018)

Wildcat said:


> If you're into P-40's or interested in the DAF, I highly recommend "Desert Warriors" by Russell Brown. Here is a review.
> Desert Warriors: Australian P-40 Pilots at War in the Middle East and North Africa, 1941-1943


 
Been trying to get hold of this book for years, it's become exceedingly rare and only seems to exist in Australia. Costs $100 + via Abe Books or equivalent.


----------



## A4K (May 4, 2018)

Recently bought the Mig Ammo 'Encyclopedia of Aircraft Modelling Techniques' set, by Diego Quijano - GREAT books!
Set consists of 5 books, with step by step pics throughout:
Part 1 - Cockpits
Part 2 - Interiors and Assembly
Part 3 - Painting
Part 4 - Weathering
Part 5 - Final Steps

Between 25 - 35 Euros a pop (depending on source) but worth their weight in gold!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Dana Bell (May 13, 2018)

This is more of an announcement than a recommendation, but a new book on the history of Dark Olive Drab and Neutral Gray camouflage came out yesterday. It's available in the US on Amazon - I'm not sure when it will turn up on international sellers' sites.







Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 13, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## Micdrow (May 14, 2018)

Great stuff Dana


----------



## Lucky13 (May 15, 2018)

Which is the book to get, besides the Then and Now, on the battle of Monte Cassino?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2018)

Anyone tried these?


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2018)

... good read. Insightful, IMO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2019)

Nomonhan Incident kept popping up....
Could either of these two be worth getting, or are there better books out there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Schweik (Jul 13, 2019)

No idea but those both look interesting. Like the art too.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2019)

I have the german aces speak, first one and the air war over Khalkhin which I think is good. The german aces speak I have not read yet. You looking for something in particular Jan. I could scan a page or two from either one if you like.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> I have the german aces speak, first one and the air war over Khalkhin which I think is good. The german aces speak I have not read yet. You looking for something in particular Jan. I could scan a page or two from either one if you like.



Just I general....worth getting?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2019)

Been looking at these....any good?

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2019)

Lucky13 said:


> Been looking at these....any good?
> 
> View attachment 549272
> 
> ...




Jan, I have all 4 of the forgotten war series, I enjoyed them very much as not a lot of info out there on that area. If you can get them cheap go for it. I have one other book that is a two part series on this campaign. though have not had a chance to read it. I will take a picture of that as well when I get home.

As far as the Aces speak book been along time since I looked at it. If I remember right it had good reviews. I will scan a few pages for you when I get home, Just started work about an hour ago.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2019)

As promised Jan here is a scan of the pilots in the books. Yes it only covers 4 pilots. There are no pictures of the planes they flew. Just stories and pictures of the pilots them selves. Looking at the book the back of the book which takes a quarter of the book is just a list of Luftwaffe aces and not all are mentioned and the unit they flew with. Pages 231 to 327.

Second book is the only other one I know about on the Aleutian's other then the 4 you posted which I have and recommend. Lot of stuff I did not know about in that part of the war. I only have part one of that series.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

Maybe these as well....?











The top one seems good enough I must add....just found it!


----------



## MrMojok (Oct 2, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> As promised Jan here is a scan of the pilots in the books. Yes it only covers 4 pilots. There are no pictures of the planes they flew. Just stories and pictures of the pilots them selves. Looking at the book the back of the book which takes a quarter of the book is just a list of Luftwaffe aces and not all are mentioned and the unit they flew with. Pages 231 to 327.


There is a second one of these, "The German Aces Speak II"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2019)

Anyone read this one?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2019)

Which would be the best book on the Berlin Airlift? 🤨🤔


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2019)

Lucky13 said:


> Anyone read this one?
> 
> View attachment 557230


I have and really enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2019)

😳😲🤨🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2020)

Would this be a good book to get?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 18, 2020)

I figured this is the place to ask:

Any recommendations for books on *Italian military aviation*? Early Aviation through VE day is my area of interest. But books in English are very hard to come by or cost 300 dollars 

Coming at it from another angle, books on the air war in Spain also good.


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2020)

RW Mk. III said:


> I figured this is the place to ask:
> 
> Any recommendations for books on *Italian military aviation*? Early Aviation through VE day is my area of interest. But books in English are very hard to come by or cost 300 dollars
> 
> Coming at it from another angle, books on the air war in Spain also good.




I've had these for quite a while but these are some of the ones I have that are in English for aircraft flown by the Italians.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> View attachment 582086



This one is a real keeper in my book (no pun intended). It really gives you an appreciation of the depth and breadth of the Italian aviation industry of the time.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2020)

Is this a good one?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2020)

Sad the way he ended up dying, at the hands of a junkie who broke into his house.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2020)

Would this be a good book on Narva, is there any other ones?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2020)

Is this the same book.....






....as _The Tragedy of the Faithful : 3rd SS Panzer Corps_, but in Italian?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2020)

Which is the book to buy on PQ17?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 27, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Would this be a good book to get?



Phillip Birtles has produced a few books on RAF subjects, so could be good. Never read it, but you can do better if you want an authoritative examination of the BoB airfields. This is by far the most comprehensive:

Battle of Britain then and now by After The Battle Publications.

THE BATTLE OF BRITAIN THEN AND NOW


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2020)

Good book?


----------



## A4K (Nov 18, 2020)

Recently read 'The Tattooist of Auschwitz' by Heather Morris. (true story of Lale Sokolov). Well recommended!

Reading 'The Choice' by Edith Eger, a Hungarian Auschwitz survivor, at the moment. It is a book on her experiences and life lessons learnt. Also very good so far.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2020)

Many a blue moons ago, I bought this one....






Now, would this be a good book?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2020)

Mostly test results of the different variants as the cover says and only 68 pages. If you can get it for a decent price I would say go for it

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2020)

Here's another couple that I've been eyeing up....can't decide though! 












Honestly, I really want this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2020)

I have the last one and really like it. Not much of a single engine fighter guys, but this was interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2020)

If I remember correctly, Kurt Ubben's F-4 "Black 13" is in this book, question is....is it besides in 1/48 also in 1/32?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)

Nope. The decal sheet doesn't contain the marking at all.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Nope. The decal sheet doesn't contain the marking at all.



Thanks my friend! 
Thought that I'd check, so that I don't get disappointed again! 🤜🏻🤛🏻🍻
I've seen here and there, where it's been on the list of the decals in the book....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2020)

Ubbens Black 13 is on a decal sheet in a different Kagero Top Colours I will dig it out and show you which one.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)

Yep...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2021)

Any good?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 1, 2021)

I have read work from Manrho before and i know he is active on 12 o clock high so i would go for the last one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2021)

8504 - THE SECRET HORSEPOWER RACE - WESTERN FRONT FIGHTER ENGINE DEVELOPMENT | Mortons Books

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2021)

I don't understand French, nonetheless.... I think that I need a copy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2021)

😳😲🤨🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 11, 2021)

I kept most of the box art from my kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 1, 2021)

Me too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2021)

Are these two any good?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2021)

Same question again....any good?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2021)

While we're on the subject of books....I've been eyeing this one up, what's your opinion on it?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2021)

Maybe? 🤨🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2021)

🤨🤔😎


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2021)

These two made it on my wish list....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2021)

Are these any good?











....and this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Oct 17, 2021)

Nachtjagd 'combat archive' is a multi volume soft-back 'spin-off' from Boiten's two Nachtjagd War Diaries volumes. Those sold for around £40 each when first published. It's essentially the same content I would imagine with some updating and new material. Not only does the publisher get to put it out twice, the book buyer is paying a premium at around £20 per softback..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2021)

I heard they're dark....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2021)

😳😲🤨🤔


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2021)

😳😲🤨🤔

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Edward (Oct 31, 2021)

What did the personnel of the Soviet Air Forces (VVS) experience during Operation Barbarossa? This book tells you and provides the German perspective as well. The revised & expanded edition of volume I of Christer Bergström's Black Cross Red Star series is probably the most important aviation history of 2021.
Highest recommendation

_Black Cross Red Star – Air War Over the Eastern Front: Volume I Operation Barbarossa _
(Vaktel Forlag - October 2021)
by Christer Bergström
384 pages w/ many b&w photos & color profiles - hardcover. large format

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2021)

How do you tell Vol. 1 from Vol. 2, they look identical to me....when I've come across them! 🤨🤔


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2021)

Saw this earlier online today, 409 pages of ugly

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 20, 2021)

Edward said:


> The revised & expanded edition of volume I of Christer Bergström's Black Cross Red Star series ..highest recommendation



...highest price as well - a staggering £105 here. Even the latest 500-page volumes of the Prien JfV series are 'only' 78 euros. Ian Allan already published a Bergstrom volume entitled "Barbarossa - the air battle , July- December 1941" back in 2008. (review here)


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 20, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> Are these two any good?
> 
> View attachment 637660
> 
> ...




forget the Kaplan!



Lucky13 said:


> Here's another couple that I've been eyeing up....can't decide though!
> 
> View attachment 606092
> 
> ...



the lower volume features the all-red Ta 152 . The Kagero book doesn't even bother mentioning it and is a decent modeller's reference so kudos to them for a change

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2021)

The all red 152 was a myth?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2021)

FalkeEins said:


> ...highest price as well - a staggering £105 here. Even the latest 500-page volumes of the Prien JfV series are 'only' 78 euros. Ian Allan already published a Bergstrom volume entitled "Barbarossa - the air battle , July- December 1941" back in 2008. (review here)



The Book Depository sells vol. I for £65.30 with free shipping. 






Free delivery worldwide on all books from Book Depository


Book Depository is the world's most international online bookstore offering over 20 million books with free delivery worldwide.




www.bookdepository.com


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 26, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> The all red 152 was a myth?



....evidence for the red/orange Ta 152 are the recollections (and ...gee whizz ..a signed statement) from Obslt. Auffhammer and Hptm. Cescotti, one stating that he flew it, the other that he escorted it. How much weight you give to that evidence is up to you. Willi Reschke never believed it. Difficult to disprove something that didn't occur and for which the only 'evidence' was 'produced' by the 'participants' themselves

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Schweik (Jan 10, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Saw this earlier online today, 409 pages of ugly
> 
> View attachment 652229​


Oooh I'd love to get that one


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2022)

Is this one worth getting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 21, 2022)

One of the classic books on Midway. It's been years since I read it. It may contain the "Fuchida full flight deck fantasy", though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pinehilljoe (Nov 8, 2022)

I am finishing Ian Toll's Trilogy of the War in the Pacific. The chapter on the dropping of the Bombs is interesting. He writes that Col Tibbets flew the mission flawlessly and text book, a pilots pilot. Then goes into details into Maj Sweeney's flight with Bockscar. The mission was plagued with one incident after another. A faulty fuel pump prior to take off, weather over initial target, mis-coordination with the photograph B-29, fuel issues through the flight, at one point Tibbets and LeMay thought the plane may have gone down with the bomb inside. Sweeney was forced to divert to Okinawa and barely made it. LeMay and Tibbets considered court martial for Sweeny after the mission. Some of the details are in the Wikipedia article on the mission but if you would like an extensive account, I highly recommend the book. 

The trilogy is an exhausting 3 books, but one of the best I've read of the Pacific War. He extensively covers the Carrier War. The third book is: Twilight of the Gods: War in the Western Pacific, 1944-1945. The three volumes contain about 2,400 pages, but well worth the read.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pinehilljoe (Nov 8, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Is this one worth getting?
> 
> View attachment 674482


Its a good read, but for the current standards on Midway, I recommend:
The Battle of Midway by Craig Symonds
Shattered Swords by Parshall and Tully

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2022)

Can't say enough about Shattered Sword. The book literally changed me. I am now a land walking dolphin with opposable thumbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

